# Moultrie 6v Safety Battery



## BowArrow (Jun 13, 2015)

I recently purchased a Moultrie Model R-PRO feeder to feed deer in my front yard. I also ordered a Moultrie Safety Battery as it was advertised for feeders. It requires alligator clips to reach the post and the feeder requires a battery with spring post. Does Moultrie make the necessary wiring hookup or am I missing something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2015)

BowArrow said:


> I recently purchased a Moultrie Model R-PRO feeder to feed deer in my front yard. I also ordered a Moultrie Safety Battery as it was advertised for feeders. It requires alligator clips to reach the post and the feeder requires a battery with spring post. Does Moultrie make the necessary wiring hookup or am I missing something.



I'm not sure i understand. The feeder motor has alligator clips but wont clamp on to the 6 volt safety battery posts?


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 14, 2015)

The battery requires alligator clips to reach the post as the post are protected from accidental shorting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2015)

BowArrow said:


> The battery requires alligator clips to reach the post as the post are protected from accidental shorting.



Is this the right feeder?
http://www.moultriefeeders.com/media/wysiwyg/Moultrie/manuals/Pro_Hunter_2011_Manual-ENGLISH.pdf

It shows alligator clips from the motor to the battery so thats why i'm confused why you would need something special to use it.


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 16, 2015)

My feeder does not have alligator clips. I am going to buy a standard rechargeable 6 v battery and take a loss on the Moultrie Safety battery.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't really understand your dilemma but I experienced something similar.  I have  the Moultrie hanging fish feeder and was unhappy with the alligator clips that came with the unit as they were not a secure connection.  I snipped the alligator clips off and wired up some female slide connects.  Now the connection is extremely secure.


----------

